

Living conditions in other countries compared to your own - mef
http://ifitweremyhome.com

======
someone13
I think that the country size comparison is slightly broken. For example,
compare the USA to Australia, and then scroll sideways on the map. The
Australia overlay is much larger than what it should be.

Other than that, the site is pretty cool!

~~~
Vitaly
or may be you just think that US is bigger then it is? :)

~~~
someone13
Hah, that's possible too - but let me give you a quick pictoral example:

<http://i.imgur.com/m2WgE.png>

The yellow line in that picture is 56 pixels long. Clearly, the size of the
Australia overlay isn't perfectly accurate.

But that's only a minor nitpick ;-)

